# Anyone having a Apocolypse party?



## SeverinR (Dec 6, 2012)

The Myan calender ends on Dec 21,
anyone having an end of the world party?

I had a Y2K party, blew up small balloons taped pipe cleaners as legs, looked like giant bugs and taped them to an old printer that didn't work.

Anyone got any plans, it is on a Friday. Last day is on a friday, isn't that convienant?

Drinking game: every time lightning flashes drink or the earth shudders drink until empty.
Maybe just have the news on and drink everytime someone mentions the last day.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 6, 2012)

No.  

Assuming it really ends on Dec 21 (in other words, assuming that the consensus over the start date is accurate; it is not a unanimous view) you still have to deal with the fact that Mayan stellae refer to dates beyond the end date of the current Long Count. The Maya never said the world would end when the Long Count ends.

But if I could get a trip to Tikal or Palenque or Chichen Itza to celebrate the end of the world on the 21st, I'd do it!


----------



## Reaver (Dec 6, 2012)

No, but I hear that they're having _*"Cinco Centavo Cerveza Noche" *_at *Itza Chicken![SUP]tm[/SUP]* (Not to be confused with *Chichen Itza*) starting at 4 pm. That's where I'll be.


----------



## MadMadys (Dec 6, 2012)

Best part about an end of the world party?  No clean-up.


----------



## Devor (Dec 6, 2012)

I was planning an end-of-world party for years . . . then they changed the date to Dec. 21st.

It used to be Dec. 12, which is my birthday.


----------



## tlbodine (Dec 6, 2012)

My mom, bless her, has a tendency to be a bit paranoid.  Which is ironic considering she's the person who taught me how to think critically and be logical -- apparently she didn't listen to her own teachings.  Anyway, we barricaded ourselves into the house on Y2K and she seemed almost annoyed that the world didn't end.  This year, she's conveniently set up the "family Christmas Party" on the 21st and made sure to fly me in for a visit.  Y'know, just in case.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 6, 2012)

Devor said:


> I was planning an end-of-world party for years . . . then they changed the date to Dec. 21st.
> 
> It used to be Dec. 12, which is my birthday.



Hey, your birthday's still significant. XD 12/12/12 is the last date of its kind, numerically, we'll ever see. On that note, how old are you turning?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 6, 2012)

Devor said:


> I was planning an end-of-world party for years . . . then they changed the date to Dec. 21st.
> 
> It used to be Dec. 12, which is my birthday.


On what authority did They have the audacity to postpone the end of the world? And why only by 9 days? I'd put it off for 9 millennia if my procrastination powers could be used for good.




I'm turning 40, but that's on 12/23, not 12/21.

My employer's Christmas party is on that day. Does that count as an end of the world party? (Maybe that depends how my second job interview works out.)


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 7, 2012)

I will be out all night chanting and praying in a sweat-lodge. If I'm  gonna go; I'm gonna go clean - physically and spiritually...
Then I start 2 week off work so I really hope the world doesn't end - or I'd have taken my holidays earlier...



tlbodine said:


> My mom, bless her, has a tendency to be a bit paranoid.  Which is ironic considering she's the person who taught me how to think critically and be logical -- apparently she didn't listen to her own teachings.  Anyway, we barricaded ourselves into the house on Y2K and she seemed almost annoyed that the world didn't end.  This year, she's conveniently set up the "family Christmas Party" on the 21st and made sure to fly me in for a visit.  Y'know, just in case.


In the run up to y2k a friend of mine got Â£5,000 of gold coins so they would have something barter once all the machines failed. The irony is that the gold is now worth about Â£25,000.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 7, 2012)

Reaver said:


> No, but I hear that they're having _*"Cinco Centavo Cerveza Noche" *_at *Itza Chicken![SUP]tm[/SUP]* (Not to be confused with *Chichen Itza*) starting at 4 pm. That's where I'll be.


5 cent beer? 
You don't need any other reason for a party if thats the case.



CupofJoe said:


> I will be out all night chanting and praying in a sweat-lodge. If I'm  gonna go; I'm gonna go clean - physically and spiritually...
> Then I start 2 week off work so I really hope the world doesn't end - or I'd have taken my holidays earlier...
> 
> 
> In the run up to y2k a friend of mine got Â£5,000 of gold coins so they would have something barter once all the machines failed. The irony is that the gold is now worth about Â£25,000.



Did he keep the gold or sell it off before the jump?
Truly, gold is never really a stupid investment.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 7, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Hey, your birthday's still significant. XD 12/12/12 is the last date of its kind, numerically, we'll ever see. On that note, how old are you turning?



Speak for yourself. I plan to live until the next 12/12/12 (December 12, 2112).

We'll be celebrating the Solstice that day, in point of fact. I asked my wife last night why there's religious holidays, but no scientific holidays. Then I realized that "holiday" comes from "holy day" which is antithetical to science; so instead, I'm going to call them "scientific observances," which I'm sure will confuse absolutely no one.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 8, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I plan to live until the next 12/12/12 (December 12, 2112).



Of course you plan to "live" until the 2112. You're an android. Unless your subatomic fusion battery nacelles malfunction, you'll be "alive" after the sun burns out.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 8, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> We'll be celebrating the Solstice that day, in point of fact. I asked my wife last night why there's religious holidays, but no scientific holidays. Then I realized that "holiday" comes from "holy day" which is antithetical to science; so instead, I'm going to call them "scientific observances," which I'm sure will confuse absolutely no one.


The way I look at it... Most [maybe all] of the early "Holy days" are based on luna or solar cycles and that means a scientific observations and recording so they are all "scientific observances"... but that's just how I reconcile my faith and rationalism...


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 8, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> The way I look at it... Most [maybe all] of the early "Holy days" are based on luna or solar cycles and that means a scientific observations and recording so they are all "scientific observances"... but that's just how I reconcile my faith and rationalism...



There's definitely a clustering of holidays around astronomical (or seasonal) events, in particular Christmas, Easter, and various harvest festivals. You don't get a lot of summer solstice holidays, since who the hell needs to celebrate warm days and lots of sunlight?

Nonetheless, a lot of them still have overtly religious elements that I'm... let's say _not fond_ of.  I'm just getting back to basics: Let's celebrate that we now can calculate, centuries in advance, the exact instant of the solstice (yes, technically it's an instant in time, not a day... and incidentally the next solstice will occur Dec 21 at 11:12 UTC, or 03:12 PST/06:12 EST) in addition to the primary reason for the celebration, which is to remind ourselves that though the days are short and the nights are cold, the sun _will_ return.

At least, until I manage to alter the Earth's axial tilt to 0Â°.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 8, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> At least, until I manage to alter the Earth's axial tilt to 0Â°.



At which point the actual Alien/Robot/Zombie apocolypse will begin.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 8, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> You don't get a lot of summer solstice holidays, since who the hell needs to celebrate warm days and lots of sunlight?


Speak for yourself
 Litha, Lughnassad and Mabon are some of my favourite days and nights [mid summer, high summer and early autumn respectively]. The long evening of Litha is perfect for a night of story telling around a fire.
And I'm sure that I read that Litha is celebrated around the Baltic area and across Russia...



Benjamin Clayborne said:


> At least, until I manage to alter the Earth's axial tilt to 0Â°.


Now where would the fun be after that...


----------

